# Database Discussions > Oracle >  oracle timestamp arithmetic

## yod9999

Hi

I have a column in a table of type timestamp(6). I am trying to find the number of milliseconds between "now" as returned by localtimestamp and the timestamp in the table. Doing "SELECT (tabletimestamp - localtimestamp) FROM table" returns an interval type. Is there any way of getting the number of milliseconds directly from the interval type, or is it necessary to have a complex statement consisting of many EXTRACT statements?

Any help would be appreciated.

yod9999

----------


## jkoopmann

Here is an article I wrote that may help
http://databasejournal.com/features/...le.php/2234501

----------

